# Coolest item found beachcombing PINS or anybeach



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

I am a treasurehunter by nature. It seems that everytime I go to PINS I have to walk at least a mile and just check stuff out.

Lats Tuea/Weds I found an underwater camera pressurized canister ...complete but the camera was in 100 pieces but it was dry. / a Haliburton reader flowmeter gauge. / and an EPIRB , satelitte distress beacon./

Most amazingly I found the exact surfweight / & tackle I lost the week before by getting hung up and snapping my line. I knew it was mine by the way it was set up. That was the 1/1000000. but it was only a $2.00 payoff.

I would love to hear some PINS treasure stories. I read as much as I can find on the old Spanish Galleons that wrecked there and the history of the Island and it just intrigues me.

Todd Horn


----------



## Possession Limit (Jun 10, 2004)

*Texas Treasure*

You should get a copy of a book called "Texas Treasure Coast" if you are interested in learning about the Spanish shipwrecks that occured off the lower coast.


----------



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

do you know the author?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

It is by no means unusual to find an abondoned fishing lure on the beach. The easy scenario is that a fish hit it and broke off from the fisherman and then spit it out and it made it's way to the beach.

BUT......

I was working the back side of the 2nd bar once and Miss Pam was walking up and down the beach looking for shells. I was lost in the "zone" under Gods blue sky when I just got "that feeling". I turned around and she was waving her arms and motioning for me to come in. 

I wasn't catching anything anyway so I grudgingly made my way in to the beach. I was a little irritated when I saw why she called me in. She'd found a Mirro lure. It looked brand new. It was green with black dots and a gold belly. I started to say that she could have just saved it for me and given it to me later but she looked so happy with herself, like she'd really done something good for me so I just thanked her and tied it on right there on the beach. 

An hour later I had 7 specs on my stringer from 16" to 21" when something slammed it and headed for the open gulf. I never saw it again. 

Sigh....all part of the cycle I suppose.

So, I know it wasn't out of the ordinary but it WAS way cool.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

"and an EPIRB , satelitte distress beacon"
Did you turn that in to be checked out?

I have found watches, rings and tons of shark teeth along with Sand Dollars. This was in SLP. I used to take my metal detector but the last few trips it would not work for some reason. It was like the power lines interfered.


----------



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

Jack,
The Tackle I found was the exact tacle I lost a week prior... by snapping my line(weight stuck in the sand / third gut/. Considering I cant find my car keys in my own house at times....I thought that was pretty unusual.

Bill,
I turned it over to my office manager Thursday to go online and see what to do with it.. she has not had any luck. I was going to try this week.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

i found a 5 and a half foot tarpon on PINS once


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

but i gave it back


----------



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

too funny.
Im gonna buy the green w/ black dots mirrolure. w/ gold belly..and fish it w/ 50 lb test!
just kiddin


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

liquidatetexas.com said:


> too funny.
> Im gonna buy the green w/ black dots mirrolure. w/ gold belly..and fish it w/ 50 lb test!
> 
> *just kiddin*


 No You're Not. Ha....................Q


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

Of course I'm gonna go buy one too.


Tight lines to all and to all a good night...................Q


----------



## keiser (Aug 21, 2005)

whats does PINS stand for?


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

*P*adre *I*sland *N*ational *S*eashore


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I worked on the beach for 9 years renting umbrellas and chairs in Galveston. There was always one or two metal detector dudes combing the beach. A few of them did pretty good, they found diamond and gold rings, and neclaces. The craziest thing I ever saw found was a 10lb brick of coke. It was wrapped heavily in black plactic and duct tape. I thought it was trash, but I was only a freshman in highschool. I wonder what the street value of it was?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*That's an easy one.*

I found the woman I married! Thanks Cassaundra. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Fishin west end of West Bay 10 winters ago . Water vis. was about 6' I looked down and saw some old piling where a beach house used to be. So I trolled around it for about 3-4 minutes when I spotted what looked like a reel. So I spent another 10 minutes jigging it up and it turned out to be a barnicle encrusted Shakespeare - Criterion 1960 model . I keep it with all my other old reels.

Dave


----------



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

I know I could make out like a bandit if I could take my metal detector to PINS. It is illegal... Even if you do find something considered to be a relic or old spanish treasure....it belongs to the State of Texas. Its kinda a damper on the whole hunt.


----------



## gulfeagle (May 23, 2005)

Is there really a law against metal detectors on PINS? What about other beaches? (Port A to Mustang?) (Fulton) etc? Anyone know?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I don't think you can take a metal detector on PINS anymore. At one time you would see many people walking up and down the are with them.

But if someone goes keep an eye out for John Singers money (story is he buried $60,000 somewhere)


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*I live there when I was a kid*

It was legal then and I remember people finding gold coins, especially after a big storm. Now it is a definite no-no. Kind of makes you wonder? Tight lines, Guy


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Capsized...Probably 5-10 for possession.


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Capsized,
The street value of a 10lb brick of coke??? Hmmmm.....$163,841.26 (+shipping and handling)
Hahaha just kidding, I have no earthly idea!!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

It is illegal these days to use a metal detector or take any kind of artifact.. I heard of a guy that got caught who was doing it from Port Mansfield.. I hear the only reason its illegal is because basically its a national park..

My 2 cents..

Thomas


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

i found an arrow head on PINS some twenty years ago


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

*WHERE CAN YOU USE YOUR DETECTOR ?*








*National Forest and Federal Lands* *- Metal detecting is NOT allowed. Only by special permit, acquired from the federal government. Each area has a district office.* 








*Corp of Engineer Lakes, Shoreline and Lands* *- Permission has been granted only on pre-disturbed sites, such as beaches and attached swimming areas. New Corp Lakes and lands must be OK'd by main office of the Army Corp of Engineers. Each area has a district office.* 








*State Parks and Lands* *- Some State Parks are open to metal detecting, yet some are not! We suggest that you check with the park ranger before attempting to use your detector.* 








*BLM - Bureau of Land Management Lands* *- Some areas of their lands are open for use of metal detecting and some are not. We suggest that you contact their district office to check.* 








*City or County Park Lands* *- Most all are open to metal detecting unless notice is given by a sign or city ordinance. This can be checked by contacting the Parks and Recreation Department in the city you wish to use your detector.* 








*Public School Grounds* *- Most all are open to metal detecting unless notice is given by a sign, city ordinanace, law enforcement, or school employee. You can check with the school office first.* 








*Private Schools, Colleges and Academies* *- Must acquire permission !!! You can check with their office first. Should be viewed the same as private property.* 








*Privately Owned Lands (Private Property)* - *Must acquire permission !!! Permission is best gotten from the landowner. Also, it is best to have that permission in writing.* 








*Historically Marked Lands or Sites* *- Metal Detecting is NOT allowed. This site has already met what is necessary to become historically significant and is marked so to preserve it's history. Must acquire permission from owner in special cases.* 

*Remember, permission is always the best way. Learn proper digging techniques and clean the area of debris so that those that follow may also get permission and won't find the same area CLOSED to metal detecting. Be a good metal detectorist and help those that need your expertise.*


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Don't tell then man on me, but I picked up what looked like an old bottle with Billy Sandifer. Packed with sand, I took it home and cleaned it. It ended up being a 3 piece molded black glass bottle with an applied top, possibly a Rum bottle, made between 1840 & 1860. Way cool. It was near an old shipwreck.


----------



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

*Wow*

What a help. I can actually print this out and save it.
Thanks. Todd

PS. What are the rules w/ super X-Ray glasses? juskiddin


----------



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

*This one is for the earlybirds*

I thought I would TTT for the earlybirds.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have seen people (large groups) at the San Jacinto Battleground with detectors.

So where is a good place to go? I have one in the closet I could dig out. Let's have a TTMB treasure hunt.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Epirb*



liquidatetexas.com said:


> Bill,
> I turned it over to my office manager Thursday to go online and see what to do with it.. she has not had any luck. I was going to try this week.


Call the Coast guard, they should be able to tell you how to proceed.

Bob


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Years ago we were camping at Lake Somerville. My daughter, who was 8 or 9 at the time, found a 50 cent piece in the sand late in the evening and got all excited. Early the next morning she went abck down to the beach and found a like new Queens Cutlery trapper style knife in almost the saem spot where she found the money. I kept the knife put away all these years and gave it to her last week.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

found a message in a bottle at Cedar bayou. It was a vile from FWC ( Florida Wildlife Comm.) Research. It had a tag# and phone # for contact in US, Mexico and Cuba. Email address also. We responded and got a email back as to a Conch migration study. Interesting. 

Once changing a tire on I35 between NB and SM I found some gold jewelery laying on the shoulder. It had been crushed but it was still gold.


----------



## captinharry (Dec 31, 2004)

@ Peppies on the ICW, Rockport, found a shirt with 6-20's in the pocket


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*My buddy found the same thing once*

On a very remote area of Matagorda Island. He was out there doing seismic work and came across it....LOL



CAPSIZED said:


> I worked on the beach for 9 years renting umbrellas and chairs in Galveston. There was always one or two metal detector dudes combing the beach. A few of them did pretty good, they found diamond and gold rings, and neclaces. The craziest thing I ever saw found was a 10lb brick of coke. It was wrapped heavily in black plactic and duct tape. I thought it was trash, but I was only a freshman in highschool. I wonder what the street value of it was?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

McTrout said:


> Don't tell then man on me, but I picked up what looked like an old bottle with Billy Sandifer. Packed with sand, I took it home and cleaned it. It ended up being a 3 piece molded black glass bottle with an applied top, possibly a Rum bottle, made between 1840 & 1860. Way cool. It was near an old shipwreck.


 I'm sure you forgot to mention in your post that you were actually in the water. That way, you would not have to worry about that bottle. Sounds cool. How about a pic McPirate?


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

I found an ATM card floating down the ICW this wknd!LOL


ROBOWADER said:


> On a very remote area of Matagorda Island. He was out there doing seismic work and came across it....LOL


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

bill said:


> I have seen people (large groups) at the San Jacinto Battleground with detectors.
> 
> So where is a good place to go? I have one in the closet I could dig out. Let's have a TTMB treasure hunt.


There have been some organized hunts on San Jacinto to find battle field artifacts to use in the recoonstruction of the battles. Like "cold case files" I guess. Same as they have done to disprove "custers last stand".


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Colt navy from the beach near POC many years ago... 2 empty chambers 4 full. I guess he got off one shot before loosing the revolver.. Love to know the story but colt wants a fortune to give you any info from the SN...


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

liquidatetexas.com said:


> do you know the author?


The author of "Texas Treasure Coast" is Tom Townsend. I heard about this book this weekend and am looking for a copy. I found a few hardback copies on Amazon that were libary books. And I found one site that has address to get paperback copies but you have to mail them a check. I think I might go by a few book stores later this week to see of I can find a copy. I am want to use it to see about find some wrecks to dive.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Wow now that is a cool gun, wonder if he just did not draw fast enough. Cocaine street value around 160k


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll post for 1-2-Fish since he is tied up this week, and it is the best thing I've personally heard found.

Approx. 3+ kilos of blow off of Matagorda Island south of POC. My other buddy said he shot out of the truck like a bullet as they were driving down the beach and he saw it on the waters edge. Thought it was money since the package was so big. Instead a solid brick of some pure flake.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

The + is what noone will ever know but you guys.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

bill said:


> I have seen people (large groups) at the San Jacinto Battleground with detectors.
> 
> So where is a good place to go? I have one in the closet I could dig out. Let's have a TTMB treasure hunt.


Those group hunts on historic sites are pre-arranged and have obtained the permits. Look for Metal Detecting or Treasure Hunting clubs in google. There's several active in the Houston area.


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*i used to roam the beaches back in the 50"s .*
*in st augustine looking for treasure, found some nice lady friends, but no keepers until about 58.*
* now i wish i had stayed home that night lol.*
*stix*


----------



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

WOW! That gun is AWESOME. Just imagine the possiblities of how that gun came to be left. Truly amazing


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Found a cell phone early one morning last fall on the beach between SLP and Surfside. I called the "Home" number and a lady answered. She said it was her husband's phone and thanked me for calling. I told her I would leave it at the condo office to be picked up. "Condo office? Where exactly are you?" "SURFSIDE? WHERE IS SURFSIDE? We live in Montgomery!!" UH OH!!! She wasn't too happy after I told her where Surfside was. Found a C-note about 50 yds from the phone. Related? Maybe? Maybe not. Had a great meal at Clary's that night!!


----------



## liquidatetexas.com (Oct 24, 2005)

HOMEWRECKER! lol


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

*PADRE ISLAND​*•​​*Padre Island *was first occupied by an Indian tribe known as the
​
Coahuiltecans. Reports of cannibalistic Karankawa Indians mostly​happened north of present day Corpus Christi, though hunting parties​may have explored as far south as the Brazos Santiago pass area.​• Padre Island was probably first seen and explored by Spaniard Alonzo​de Pineda and his crew in​​*1519*.
​
• In​​*1523*, Spanish Explorer Francisco Garay explored the southern
​
end of Padre Island and named the inlet between Padre and Brazos​Islands "El Paso de los Brazos de Santiago" or the Arms of Saint​James Pass. As he anchored there on St. James Day. Padre Island was​then known as "Isla Malhado" or Island of Misfortune.​• In​​*1554 *a fleet bearing treasure for the Spanish crown was wrecked
​
on Padre Island by a hurricane. About 300 souls survived and began​to march south along Padre, trying to reach Vera Cruz Mexico. The​elements and hostile Indians besieged the Spaniards, and only one​man reached the safety of Vera Cruz. This story is known as the Flight​of the 300. This treasure fleet is the one that deposited the silver​coins often found on Padre.​• In​​*1803*, Padre Nicolas Balli was granted the island by the Spanish
​
crown. The island is named for him.​• Ca.​​*1848*, John Singer, brother of the famous sewing machine inventor,
​
was shipwrecked on Padre Island with his family. They found shelter​in Padre Balli's Satna Cruz Ranch, long abandoned. They resettled​the ranch and lived there until the Civil War forced them to leave.​Mr. Singer buried most of the family wealth near his ranch and​planned to retrieve it after the war. Before his return, a hurricane​swept the island and all familiar landmarks were lost. Singer never​found his money!​


----------



## speedyshark (Oct 3, 2005)

Found this a few weeks back. On P.I.N.S


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Long live pull tabs! What year did they quit doing that? 2cool! That tells me there may be hope fore gold there, yet!


----------



## speedyshark (Oct 3, 2005)

cool thing was it was full of sand and laying in the middle of a dune that had be washed out. The can was in near mint con.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Street Value on 10 lbs.*

10 pounds x 16 ounces per pound x 28 grams per oz x $40 per gram= $179,200

10 pounds x 16 ounces per x 28 grams cut to 32 grams x .85 bag weight x $40 per gram = $240K =/-

(240,000 - 179,000) divided by (attorney's fees+repair of colon thanks to lonely Bubba) - loss of manhood + (10 to 30 years for possession with intent + tax evasion + federal interstate transport)

Equals

Why do I keep coming up with the Dallas Cowboys circa 1994?


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Live Thread Live!! This is a cool thread. Maybe someone has found something lately and could add to it.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I was on PINS about 12 yrs ago.....

I found a lamp made of brass......I started cleaning it and as I rubbed ......out came a stream of gas or smoke which turned into a genie......I dropped the lamp and started to skidaddle.....when the genie said "Hey...where are you going?........I turned around and said nowhere....whats up with you???......he thanked me for letting him out and said that he would grant me a wish for letting him out.....
Wow!!!....I thought about it for a bit and told him that I would like a bridge from here to Australia........got some kinfolk down there and would love to be able to just go w/out the airfare........He told me that it would be almost impossible to do that considering the depth of the water from here to there and the length of it....it just was not gonna happen.....
Man.....I was let down......he said come on man......you can think of something else.........so I thought for a moment......and thought....and said HEY!!!!.....I know
I want to know what women think.....what makes em tick.....what makes them feel good...what ticks em off......basically I want to know what every women has on her mind

He looks at me a sighs......You want that a two lane or a four lane!!!!


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

.......ah.....great.....story.......


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

the wreck several hundred yards behind the dunes down in the 40's, lots of dead turtles, dead dolphin, live stranded dolphin, 5' Tiger Shark, 12-Pack Bud Light, WW-II era powder cannister that washed out of LA after Ike but hands down the coolest find was on a Sunday evening after a long hard 3 day solo trip down on PINS when I was out of cigarettes and all of a sudden there was a pack of Marlboro Lights laying up on the beach 30 - 40 miles down... checked them out and they were bone dry, unopened and marked "duty-free"... found a total of 7 packs in the next mile or so...

here's a pic of stranded dolphin I dragged back ino the surf and watched swim away just before sunrise a few years ago... she stranded again (we assume it was same dolphin) later that afternoon and died


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nah, I got nothing..


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Found an illegal alien laying in the shade of a washed up tank right past the 45 marker. We stopped and gave him some water and said buena suerte.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Found 6 $20 bills stuck to debris in a deep slow part of the Frio one time. Paid for the trip.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

We (my buddy) found a message in a bottle on High Island..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=331116

a


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Haven't really found anything of value. Seen a dead sea turtle. Large shark that had been finned, a small group (maybe 5) 1 1/2' long bonnet heads rolling up in the surf dead. Dead gator. Kinda odd. Random coconuts (note:don't open those, they reek) And a bunch of trash.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I got lucky and found my truck and campsite after a really wicked party on the beach..

a


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Found this on the beach on Bolivar a few weeks ago. It was strange that it was there because there were quit a few people on the beach and nobody had picked it up...usually the early birds pick up all the good stuff. 

I have another just like that I found in Surfside a few years ago.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Kayaking down the Brazos between Hempstead and San Felipe, I saw what I thought was one of those little plastic bait tubs in about 2" of water on a sandbar : I was picking up trash on the way down, so I reached down to grab it, and turns out it was the bottom of an old clay jug: I initially thought it was one of those things that somebody sells syrup in, but as I cleaned it up it, it became apparent that it was handmade; I don't have a clue how old it is, but it would probably hold a gallon or so. The wife seized it in short order for decorative purposes.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i found an old brass spyglass on crystal beach about 10 years ago.



CoolChange©© said:


> Long live pull tabs! What year did they quit doing that? 2cool!


pull tabs started being phased out on beer and soft drink cans in the mid-70's.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Dead Tarpon*

In summer of 91 or 92 my buddy and I were driving the beach from Sabine Pass to Crystal Beach when we starting coming across these very large tarpon washed up on the beach....dead of course....must have passed a dozen or more. We could see one of the large pogy boats off the beach a few miles so we called the coast guard and reported our finding and shortly after a CG chopper was flying over the beach and then out over the pogy boat. My friend knew one of the sport fishing journalist in the houston area and called him and if memory serves me well I think an article was written by the fishing journalist in the houston or beaumont newspaper. I had the article but lost it to IKE. I may be off on the year!


----------



## S.O.B.(Salt On the Brain) (Jan 8, 2006)

*Silver Plate*

I found a piece of the silver plate from one of the sunken galleons...only I didn't know it at the time.

It was back in '87-'89, and I was fishing around the 40 and there was what looked like a big ball just peeking out of the sand at the waterline. I flipped it over and it was a pitted gray disc that was slightly dished. Nothing about it impressed me until I saw the "Shipwreck!" exhibit at the CC museum of science and natural history.

When I saw the stack of silver plate on display there, I got chills all over and nearly threw up when I realized what I had thrown away.

LF


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

several pounds of weed. Matagorda Beach


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

michaelbaranowski said:


> The author of "Texas Treasure Coast" is Tom Townsend. I heard about this book this weekend and am looking for a copy. I found a few hardback copies on Amazon that were libary books. And I found one site that has address to get paperback copies but you have to mail them a check. I think I might go by a few book stores later this week to see of I can find a copy. I am want to use it to see about find some wrecks to dive.


Try www.half.com

They have everything.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

jc said:


> *here's a pic of stranded dolphin I dragged back ino the surf and watched swim away just before sunrise a few years ago... she stranded again (we assume it was same dolphin) later that afternoon and died*


horrible idea...gotta call the TMMSN *FOR STRANDINGS: CALL 1(800)9-MAMMAL

http://www.tmmsn.org/dolphin911/dolphin911.htm


had someone seen you, they could arrest and fine the chit out of you for that.
*


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

jc would rather go to the pokey.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> jc would rather go to the pokey.


agreed, that's jungle material though.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Found my girlfriends panties on the beach after we spent the night and she took them off while we where swimming during the night, found them in the morning washed up. Man I miss those days1


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

coupla years ago i found galveston on SPI


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

after Hurricane Carla went through PINS there were a lot of items found. At that time I don't believe Padre was a national seashore. Regardless, there were articles about gold, silver, wrecks, cannons and even a locomotive uncovered by the storm. 
as far as I know, the locomotive is still where it was found the wind just covered it up again and made it a sand dune.


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

I have one like it I found in the Brazos a few miles below Whitney near Spiveys crossing.



dwilliams35 said:


> Kayaking down the Brazos between Hempstead and San Felipe, I saw what I thought was one of those little plastic bait tubs in about 2" of water on a sandbar : I was picking up trash on the way down, so I reached down to grab it, and turns out it was the bottom of an old clay jug: I initially thought it was one of those things that somebody sells syrup in, but as I cleaned it up it, it became apparent that it was handmade; I don't have a clue how old it is, but it would probably hold a gallon or so. The wife seized it in short order for decorative purposes.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I just like walking around in my sandals building sand castles in odd areas. Good exercise and very rewarding.

http://www.hammacher.com/publish/76...1414665-_-1492714-_-Hammacher+Product+Catalog


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i found someone cork.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Anybody find Brad Luby ?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i found waldo.........


----------



## RickyMartin (May 27, 2009)

Back in the 80's on Matagorda Island I found a bottle with a letter inside that included a mailing address. I sent a letter to a guy in Italy telling him where I had found it who in turn sent us a letter back. He was a merchant marine and claimed he had tossed the bottle over 5 years earlier off the coast of Africa. No way of knowing it that was true or not but we traded Christmas cards for many years after that.


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Found this on Jamaica Beach the January following Ike:










I checked with a couple of fossil forums on the web and the consensus seemed to be that it was a Great White fossil tooth.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

We drove up on some grey long cylinder looking ting once. It had a small fire burning out the back of it and was lodged into the sand. Looked like a small rocket, was military grey, same grey color of a standard navy ship. Had some stenciled writing on it, but with it still burning and all, i didn't get too close to read it. My luck it would be some unfired or partially fired rocket and blow up in my face. We were heading south and out of cell coverage, so i just continued on. It was gone when we made our return trip.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I found a practically brand new high dollar garden hose........It was engraved........Read " Gilbert"


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

FREON said:


> I found a practically brand new high dollar garden hose........It was engraved........Read " Gilbert"


you should try and find its owner. just sayin.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Back in the mid 70's myself and a friend were riding out to the M.O.B. and about halfway we found a Cobra Helicopter sitiing on the beach!!!!! When we stopped to check it out and the two Pilots came running from behind the dunes hollering at us to get away.

They told us they had a fire on board and had to put it down, we gave them a ride to Freeport so they could call Ellington. Later on in the day another chopper showed up from Corpus fixed the problem and off they went.


----------



## PoppyX3 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Treasure?*

:headknockAbout 15 yrs. ago BIL and I were surf fishing east of the Boliver Pocket.
Fished till about 11:00 and started beachcombing. Came up on a tow sack full of something. Cut it open,there was a plastic waterproof liner inside. Cut it open and was full of shelled brazil nuts. Left it there, but later wished we had checked internally. Oh well hindsight 20/20


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> jc would rather go to the pokey.


And you know this :an6:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gilbert told me.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

That gilbert guy really gets around.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> horrible idea...gotta call the TMMSN *FOR STRANDINGS: CALL 1(800)9-MAMMAL*
> 
> *http://www.tmmsn.org/dolphin911/dolphin911.htm*
> 
> *had someone seen you, they could arrest and fine the chit out of you for that.*


really? I know its illegal to kill or harass a dolphin but to suggest I would be arrested and/or fined just tells me that you need to go back to Jr. Game Warden School...

and for the record, a cell phone is about as useful as a bowling ball for calling ANYONE when you're 35 miles down PINS... trust me, I was schooled after sharing these photographs the first time... if I happen upon the same situation again I'd do things differently


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I have only drove down PINS once, which was after Hurricane Ike. Lots and lots of stuff(boats, etc.) A lot of stuff I found was from the Galveston area. One thing in particular was a Jacuzzi/Hot tub which had Hotel Galvez on it. 

Same trip, I found a very nice diving flipper....Man, I looked and looked for the other one. I never could find it though. sad2sm


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

As earlier stated, DO NOT CRACK OPEN A COCONUT FOUND ON THE BEACH. Man, they stink like you cannot imagine.

Sharks teeth and some hot women are the only cool stuff I have found.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

great white fisherman said:


> Found my girlfriends panties on the beach after we spent the night and she took them off while we where swimming during the night, found them in the morning washed up. Man I miss those days1


Litterbug!

(Sorry, I couldn't come up with anything else less insulting or PG enough to post..)

a


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

saw a real nice pair of tatas thanks to a lovely young lady changing as i was leaving the dunes all the way down at the boat cut on PINS!


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Found a glass vile at Cedar Bayou with a note typed on tyvek type paper. It was a Conch Shell migration survey. It was from Florida. It had a email address for florida and cuba. I sent off the email and got a report back. Found a budlight bottle with electrical tape on the screw cap. The note was some guy boo hooing about some girl and this was closure ( I hope ) for the situation.


----------



## rayfish (Apr 5, 2006)

Back in 84 me and 2 friends found $300 on east beach.


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

I find it every A.M. just as the sun rises...Blissful serenity 

and a cool pair of Persol sunglasses. Probably lost by some drunk spring breakers.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

jc said:


> really? I know its illegal to kill or harass a dolphin but to suggest I would be arrested and/or fined just tells me that you need to go back to Jr. Game Warden School..


Yea. That's it. Attack someone with a helpful post. I thought you just did that in the jungle. You clown.

Its not a 'suggestion' its the truth. Apparently you don't realize the laws. Go to your nearest beach and read the signs put out by TMMSN.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> Yea. That's it. Attack someone with a helpful post. I thought you just did that in the jungle. You clown.
> 
> Its not a 'suggestion' its the truth. Apparently you don't realize the laws. Go to your nearest beach and read the signs put out by TMMSN.


you want to offer a helpful suggestion, tell people what to do to keep a stranded dolphin alive when they are a 3 hours away from the nearest cell phone service don't lie about arrests and fines

I thought it was an interesting find and a unique experience so I shared it... for anybody that cares to know, if you find a stranded dolphin in a remote and secluded area you can

a) drive off, let the fish die in peace and call TMMSN when you get to phone signal

b) set up shade, cover fish in wet towels, refresh wet towels routinely. At PINS you would have to wait for either a northbound vehicle leaving the island that could make the call, wait for a park ranger, turtle patrol or a fisherman with CB and hopefully be able to bounce a message up the beach


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

it's not a fish.

it's a mammal.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

jc said:


> you want to offer a helpful suggestion, tell people what to do to keep a stranded dolphin alive when they are a 3 hours away from the nearest cell phone service don't lie about arrests and fines
> 
> I thought it was an interesting find and a unique experience so I shared it... for anybody that cares to know, if you find a stranded dolphin in a remote and secluded area you can
> 
> ...


You are a clown trying to ruin a thread. This will be the last post regarding this topic so the rest can have the thread back.

I posted a link on what to do. In fact, I quoted your first post and linked it there! Clearly if you can respond here, you can read the website that was linked. Furthermore your picture was taken in the dark, so.....there is no shade issue for your example. Someone else was also taking the picture- Unless you're a little girl and afraid of being left alone on a beach, you could have stayed with it and the photographer sent for the horribly elusive cell signal. You allude to a CB as well..certainly someone could have tried that. You made your choice, its fine. Just don't get your panties in a wad when you did something wrong.

Here is a link to the law as you requested in the PM- (you will have to read again) http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/pr/education/protectdolphins.htm The pertinent paragraph is

The maximum fine for violating the MMPA is $20,000 and one year in jail. The maximum fine for violating the ESA is $50,000 and one year in jail.

Since you may not be able to understand all those words above the pertinent paragraph in the link, the work "take" is defined as... *

Take:* 

Defined* under the MMPA* as "harass, hunt, capture, kill or collect, or attempt to harass, hunt, capture, kill or collect."
Defined* under the ESA* as "to harass, harm, pursue, hunt, shoot, wound, kill, trap, capture, or collect, or to attempt to engage in any such conduct."
And the word harass is defined as
*
Harassment:* Under the 1994 Amendments to the MMPA, harassment is statutorily defined as, any act of pursuit, torment, or annoyance which-- 

_*(Level A Harassment)*_ has the potential to injure a marine mammal or marine mammal stock in the wild; or,
_*(Level B Harassment)*_ has the potential to disturb a marine mammal or marine mammal stock in the wild by causing disruption of behavioral patterns, including, but not limited to, migration, breathing, nursing, breeding, feeding, or sheltering but which does not have the potential to injure a marine mammal or marine mammal stock in the wild.
You would be a level A. You have the potential to injure the animal. And by your description, did.

So. There you have it. Its illegal to mess with a dolphin. Period. You can get fined a large sum and you can go to jail. I did not lie about that, but nice try, jc. You chose to post a picture of your poor choice, but its ok. Everyone makes mistakes.. Just don't try to justify your behavior through ignorance and/or sloth and argue with others when YOU alone make the error. Especially when you don't have the facts. (and oddly enough, searching google took maybe 3 seconds to find the MMPA? http://tinyurl.com/5wuqy8x )


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

who's trying to ruin a thread?

you started it, and won't let it go.

jus sayin.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> who's trying to ruin a thread?
> 
> you started it, and won't let it go.
> 
> jus sayin.


Ya, it was the liar part that ****** me off, followed by a PM.

On topic-

One time I found 100 bucks on the beach. Neatly folded by a lawn chair. It was very early in the AM after the beach had been raked (Florida.) Surprised the raking guy didn't find it.

Had a friend find a 4" megaladon tooth in Charleston. Those animals must have been huge.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

shoulda kept it in PMs then.



back on topic - I lost a wallet on the beach in Corpus when I was a kid...anyone here find it? It was blue and had $20 in it. :rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

oh come on, for the love of god, geez.

the guy has a unique find on the beach, tries his best to help the fish and gets slammed...

Saltytx, have you been on PINS, i'm assuming no, cuz then you would know that in 62 miles of deserted beach, there ain't no cell signal down there, CB works if the wind is blowing just right....

just let it go already.

to the OP, i've found some cool chairs, a water hose hanger for the house and few other ods and ends, been fishing that beach for almost 10 years now, amazes me what you see and find on that beach, lots of history out there.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

SaltyTX said:


> Ya, it was the liar part that ****** me off, followed by a PM.
> 
> On topic-
> 
> ...


did you turn in the $100 you found, cuz legally you are supposed to turn it in to the LEO to see if there is a right full owner. :slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

again...

it's not a fish

it's a mammal.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'll bet I'm not the only one who 'found' this.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

lordbater said:


> I'll bet I'm not the only one who 'found' this.


a drunken merman?


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> did you turn in the $100 you found, cuz legally you are supposed to turn it in to the LEO to see if there is a right full owner. :slimer:


Yea, that goes for this whole thread pretty much, eh? I was maybe 9...spent it on a stuffed mickey mouse or something like that.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> Had a friend find a 4" megaladon tooth in Charleston. Those animals must have been huge.


I didn't even know what that was, had to look it up.
holy ****, 52' long?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megalodon


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

SaltyTX said:


> Yea, that goes for this whole thread pretty much, eh? I was maybe 9...spent it on a stuffed mickey mouse or something like that.


LOL.....ima tell! 

back on topic though....almost forgot i once found a arrowhead down by the PM jetty, gave it to the Rangers for their collection. :texasflag


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> again...
> 
> it's not a fish
> 
> it's a mammal.


if it lives in the water and SWIMS, it's a dang fish, not a mammal!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> a drunken merman?


It was the Feb after Ike. Somewhere around Pirates beach I think, the barricades and signs were gone, I didn't realize that I wasn't legally supposed to be driving all that way..


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Reminds me. I'm thinking about getting into the used hardhat business.. How is it that so many hardhats wash up on Matty?

a


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

lordbater said:


> It was the Feb after Ike. Somewhere around Pirates beach I think, the barricades and signs were gone, I didn't realize that I wasn't legally supposed to be driving all that way..


that's cool...never know what yer gonna find...the water hose hanger i found was right after one of the canes of recent too...



lordbater said:


> Reminds me. I'm thinking about getting into the used hardhat business.. How is it that so many hardhats wash up on Matty?
> 
> a


all from offshore, we find a lot on PINS as well, especially around the high banks, that's where 2-3 currents combine, get stuff from all over the place.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> that's cool...never know what yer gonna find...the water hose hanger i found was right after one of the canes of recent too...
> 
> all from offshore, we find a lot on PINS as well, especially around the high banks, that's where 2-3 currents combine, get stuff from all over the place.


I want to get down to PINS bad, I've got the vehicle for it, just need some people more familiar with the trip to tag along with..

a


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Tower, we have a problem*

About 15 years ago I found an aircraft tire complete with wheel and part of the land gear assembly in the dunes about a mile north of Mansfield Cut. I tried to drag it out but it was too heavy. Appeared to be military given the serial numbers etc., perhaps off a fighter or a trainer - seem to recall it was an 18 or 28-ply or something rediculous like that. It may still be there.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

lordbater said:


> I want to get down to PINS bad, I've got the vehicle for it, just need some people more familiar with the trip to tag along with..
> 
> a


i don't get down that beach as much anymore, got burned out, but will make a few trips a year...JC goes a lot, but he's a gay hippie.


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

I haven't been to PINS in a while. We oughta make a trip down there sometime Marcus..

Seabass


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Found a 4" long claw on west beach, Sent it to a friend and he got it tested, Turned out to be a seaturtle claw.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Seabass said:


> I haven't been to PINS in a while. We oughta make a trip down there sometime Marcus..
> 
> Seabass


amen to that, Kevin!

was talking about you this past weekend with our good friend Aubrey. :dance:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

cant wait to make a trip down there this summer. but its funny how treasure works lol its really belongs to nobody since the owners died hundreds of years ago but most countries/States want their cut BS imo lol. if i find any i will either melt it if its gold of silver or just keep it


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

SaltyTX said:


> You are a clown trying to ruin a thread. This will be the last post regarding this topic so the rest can have the thread back.
> 
> I posted a link on what to do. In fact, I quoted your first post and linked it there! Clearly if you can respond here, you can read the website that was linked. Furthermore your picture was taken in the dark, so.....there is no shade issue for your example. Someone else was also taking the picture- Unless you're a little girl and afraid of being left alone on a beach, you could have stayed with it and the photographer sent for the horribly elusive cell signal. You allude to a CB as well..certainly someone could have tried that. You made your choice, its fine. Just don't get your panties in a wad when you did something wrong.
> 
> ...


lmao, thank god people like you stick to 2wd beaches with cell phone towers, graded roads and public trash cans... you have absolutely no clue...

oh yeah, there is another option

c) if you find a stranded mammal fish in a remote area... turn its head toward the surf and give it a little shove to see it it will freely swim off on its own power... this is not suggested by the various non-profit organizations but only a friggin embicile would think that someone who did this with good intention was attempting to harass or kill a marine mammal


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I tried to help a wounded whooping crane out of some fishing line at surfside , it had some how got tangled up. No wait that was a bald eagle up on lake Buchanon.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

My cousin may win this one! This link is about his find near Aransas Pass a few years ago. He goes by Boatmanjohn on here.

http://www.tortugarumcakes.com/site/press_article.cfm?id=message_in_bottle


----------



## Shakedown282 (Aug 15, 2010)

ACbob said:


> My cousin may win this one! This link is about his find near Aransas Pass a few years ago. He goes by Boatmanjohn on here.
> 
> http://www.tortugarumcakes.com/site/press_article.cfm?id=message_in_bottle


 Cool story glad to see they gave him round trip tickets the oneway thing seemed a little ridiculous


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Cool story


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I found a gold coin dated 250BC.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

bill said:


> I have seen people (large groups) at the San Jacinto Battleground with detectors.
> 
> So where is a good place to go? I have one in the closet I could dig out. Let's have a TTMB treasure hunt.


Those folks are actually working with the state conducting a survey as part of a university study to map ordnance and spent ammunition from the battles. There was a real interesting article about what they are doing in one of last months gold and treasure magazines. Normally the battlefield is off limits for detecting.


----------



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

found 4.8 million dollars in illegal drugs washed up on the beach and yes it was turned in immediatly


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

aggie2015 said:


> found 4.8 million dollars in illegal drugs washed up on the beach and yes it was turned in immediatly


Read $250 dollars real value..

haha.

Real curiosity: where was it, what was it, how was it packaged? How did you contact the authorities, what did they think about it?
this sort of thing fascinates me, sorry..


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

ACbob said:


> My cousin may win this one! This link is about his find near Aransas Pass a few years ago. He goes by Boatmanjohn on here.
> 
> http://www.tortugarumcakes.com/site/press_article.cfm?id=message_in_bottle


That's pretty hard to top..
way cool..

a


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

ACbob said:


> My cousin may win this one! This link is about his find near Aransas Pass a few years ago. He goes by Boatmanjohn on here.
> 
> http://www.tortugarumcakes.com/site/press_article.cfm?id=message_in_bottle


I don't know what the dollar amount would have been but definitely a lot! The total haul in promotionals and just down-home friendliness from the locals there:
Fancy dinners almost every night various restraunts
Private sunset tour of the waters in Mr. Hamaty's (Rum owner) yacht
Lots of miscellaneous tourist gifts
2 dive trips
Lots of liquor
Rental suv (and they ignored the fuel level for us)
1st class round trip air and lodging
I think we spent a total of about $200-$400 of our own money for the week-long honeymoon. Everything else was comp., which made it that much more special because we couldn't have afforded much more than what we spent.
But of all the things they gave us (Tortuga Rum, Sunset House Resort, Cayman Airways to name a few....), the memories and story I get to tell is priceless!!!!

But to chime in on other stuff I've found on the beach...a pickled octopus in a jar after Hurricane Ike. Most ironic thing to find on PINS.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

lordbater said:


> Read $250 dollars real value..
> 
> haha.
> 
> ...


I can't speak on behalf of the authorities that were contacted on that particular incident, but as for "authorities" in general, I can say that we know it will wash up on occasion and you're not likely to be suspected if you are the one to call it in...unless uf-course it's cut open and half is obviously missing or you take it home and call from there! It used to be more prevalent than it is now. Often what will happen is the smugglers know, or suspect, that they have been "made" by authorities and throw it overboard. Or they are being pursued.


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

*Ahhh yes...beachcombing*

Even before the honeymoon in a bottle, I would usually spend more time scouring the beaches and lowlands than I did wetting a hook, although I always have a rod/reel close by.

I have one island beach where I can always find Indian artifacts, mostly pottery shards and "flint" fragments.

I have another island beach where I go and pick up vintage and antique bottles.

On another I collect fossils from the Pleistocene era, when the south Texas coast was still 50 or more miles from the ocean. Lots of bone fragments and small bones with the occasional fossilized claw or tooth. Some are opalized, like black shiny glass and just as fragile as my brother proved.

I save PINS when I need lumber or items of a nautical nature or giant bamboo. Another of my favorites on PINS is sea beans. I have found some of the less common, dare I say "rare" beans there. Mostly I just pick up trash and store it in my backyard until I come to the realization that I will never use it and I toss it out. But on rare trips I do find items of incidental value.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

boatmanjohn said:


> I don't know what the dollar amount would have been but definitely a lot! The total haul in promotionals and just down-home friendliness from the locals there:
> Fancy dinners almost every night various restraunts
> Private sunset tour of the waters in Mr. Hamaty's (Rum owner) yacht
> Lots of miscellaneous tourist gifts
> ...


very cool, thanks to both of you for sharing!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I found a weber grill down on PINS a while back. Jc showed up with some fresh dolphin and we grilled it.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

tastes like chicken!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

boomgoon said:


> I found a weber grill down on PINS a while back. Jc showed up with some fresh dolphin and we grilled it.





jc said:


> tastes like chicken!


Sending prayers for the poor dolphin :an4:


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

Bocephus said:


> Anybody find Brad Luby ?


im still lost ?
somebody please find me... i am out there...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

oh my!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

My buddy found it a few weeks ago on our last trip to PINS. Megalodon???


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Littorally said:


> 10 pounds x 16 ounces per pound x 28 grams per oz x $40 per gram= $179,200
> 
> 10 pounds x 16 ounces per x 28 grams cut to 32 grams x .85 bag weight x $40 per gram = $240K =/-
> 
> ...


Cause thats when michael irvin had allegations made about him and coke and strippers. Jerry Jones had to remind him, no Michael, coke and nooky aint ok, its pepsi and nike.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i found a cork. does that count?


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

WHAT said:


> My buddy found it a few weeks ago on our last trip to PINS. Megalodon???


Great White.

Megalodon would be as big as your hand. Yikes!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Fishing offshore out of port a when i was a kid. My dad and i.saw a nice hat floating we picked it up.somebody had took a dump in it...lol


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

If anybody finds a diamond tennis bracelet at the J-hook in POC give me a pm would ya? My wifes still pouting over that one. Lost it the day we scattered my buddy's ashes out there, a double sad day.


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

People use metal detectors at SPI all the time. We had an older couple from NY that came down for the winter and that is all they did almost every day. They found all kinds of gold chains, rings, etc--especially after spring break and Easter. They told me that they had buckets and buckets full of stuff they had found and were leaving for their kids when they passed on. They haven't been back in 2 years.


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

last summer when i lived in destin id go dive down "crab Island" party island on the weekends and find multiple pairs of sunglasses. sold the stupid girly oakleys but kept the costas.

JT


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

One of my wading boots came loose, was sucked in and lost in the mud sad3sm ... three weeks later I had a snag while wade-fishing. Pulling it up and it was my lost boot! My best find so far!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Sorry guys I don't drive the beach but do find stuff floating in the gulf. Coolest thing was one of those silver survival suit new in a bag and some round orange fenders.


----------

